# How long can a betta survive without a heater?



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello! So, recently my beloved Pericles (male half-moon, twin tail) passed away. Just about an hour after, the heater broke. -sigh- I also had bought that heater brand new last week.

Its a aqeuon mini heater for up to 5 gallons, and my tank is a five gallon. I'm planning on calling the company in request of a new heater, but who knows how long that will take. Will my new fish survive without a heater for at least a couple days? He seems to be doing fine now, but will his inactivity progress into death?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

People have had Bettas live for a year or more without a heater but obviously its not recommended. a couple of days should be OK, but I'd figure out a way to keepmthe water as warm as possible; heat packs, wrap the tank in a towel or blanket. Personally I'd take the heater back to the store since its only been a week they should exchange it.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had 2 bettas live for over 3 years in an unheated, 1/2 gallon bowl...of course that was when I was younger and didn't have enough money or knowledge to properly care for them. Just try to keep your betta in the warmest room and insulate his home with towels/blankets for the time being.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I stopped keeping bettas for over a year and bought one on a whim. I had a tank, but had no idea where the heater went...so i kept him in the tank with no heater for 2 days and he seemed pretty active. But I do live in Las Vegas, so it's pretty hot here anyway...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

As long as the temp dosen't drop too low, he will survive without one but he probably won't be too happy about it. Exposure to cold water for long periods can lead to sickness and other health relates issues though so the sooner he gets a heater, the better off he will be in the long run. :BIGwinky: Sometimes a lamp can be used to heat up the water but once the light is off, the temp will drop again and temp fluctuations can be worse then the water being cold


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know someone who's kept a betta for a year without a heater. I agree I'd exchange the heater at the store. If you don't have a reciept buy a new one same brand and use the new reciept to get a refund.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only 3 of my eight have heaters but my room stays pretty warm.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You may find that certain rooms of your home stay warmer than others. Right now, is your heat running in your house? I ask because depending on where you are, your central heating may not be going. If it is going, usually small interior rooms, like bathrooms, are the warmest in the house. (By interior, I mean rooms that do not have any exterior walls, so they are insulated by other rooms.) If you close the door on that small room and keep it closed all the time, that room's temp will rise fairly considerably if your central heat is running. Just make sure that room has a heat exchange in it, otherwise this won't work.  

You can also run a small portable heater in there off and on. Just make sure that the temps are not swinging a great deal when you do this (constant cooler is better than up and down), and NEVER leave a heater running when you're not home.  

I hope that helps!!


----------

